# V 2009



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone watched the 1st couple of shows??
Its a updated version of the 80s Sci Fi classic.
Pretty promising up to now with some well known faces in it.
Worth a punt if you are looking for something new to watch.:thumb:


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Er! The word notafukinchance spring to mind!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

handicap7 said:


> Anyone watched the 1st couple of shows??
> Its a updated version of the 80s Sci Fi classic.
> Pretty promising up to now with some well known faces in it.
> Worth a punt if you are looking for something new to watch.:thumb:


What is it?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just watched the first two episodes. Not bad, but not as good as some of the other TV shows doing the rounds such as FlashForward and Stargate Universe but will carry on watching.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

qwertyuiop said:


> Er! The word notafukinchance spring to mind!


Thanks for the useful input!!!!


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah, used to love the original when I was a kid, my parents used to let me watch it. Caught some of the original episodes last year and it was a bit dated from what I remember lol.

I'll have to have a look what channel is showing this , cheers.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

What channel? time? please


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Would also like to know, I have been downloading it. Is it on in the UK yet?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

jamest said:


> Would also like to know, I have been downloading it. Is it on in the UK yet?


i loved the old series, where you downloading from ?

its on abc but not showing over here till next year, sneek peeks on you tube look good


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

cleancar said:


> i loved the old series, where you downloading from ?
> 
> its on abc but not showing over here till next year, sneek peeks on you tube look good


Ah right, have to carry on downloading then.

I personally use Usenet, but I also have a premium Rapidshare account and various Torrent site registrations so have my fair share of choice.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I will just watch the second episode of V and later 8th ep of Flashforward.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like there is going to be a mid reason break for FlashForward from the 3rd of December unless it is waiting to be updated but they usually have the whole lot up in advance.

V is only 13 episodes for Season 1.


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

watched these a few weeks ago well enjoyable loved the 80's series thou,when they used eat the mice was well funny.


----------

